# Do you think your employer pays you enough?



## Pennypincher (Dec 3, 2012)

What is the best place you ever worked for how much you made per hour or salary? And did it last? There had to be downsides too.

What about the worst? Minimum wage student jobs can be included.

Where do you rank your current job? Does your employer pay you enough or are you disgruntled.
____________________________________________________________

Best place for income for the amount of work I had to do was working for the one of the three levels of government. I was making $40/hour and some of my colleagues were making $45 to $50. We worked 7.25 hours a day, and the work itself was usually not very stressful. The managers were horrendous and there wasn't upward mobility from there so I had to leave, despite the pay. Although I liked my income for the amount of work I was putting in, yet I hated myself for it and I hated the atmosphere. I wanted to contribute more and advance more.

Worst place was KFC making $4.5 an hour when I was 16. It was $0.5/hour less than minimum wage because I was under 18. Can you beleive that? What was I thinking?

Current job: I feel I am underpaid by $20,000/year. I am not kidding you. I am disgruntled. It's like the opposite of my government job. We work overtime frequently, and are constantly busy (which is mostly fine). But instead of salary increases, we get increased stocks or promised bonuses later in the year. I'd rather have that income now, than later. The title I have isn't glamourous enough for me, yet the complexity of work I do is at a higher level. I feel as though the employer is sneakily giving us a lower title to justify our lower pay, yet requiring a higher level of work.

Don't get me wrong though, I am glad I have a job.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Where I currently work is the best place I've worked as far as salary goes. But it's also the only "real" job I've had, ever, so not much to compare it to. Still, I make a comfortable living. I don't particularly like the job at the moment, but we are encouraged to change roles every 2-3 years, so I just need to be patient and hopefully my next role will be better.

My worst? I don't actually have one. Yes, I worked fast food in high school/university but I always got paid well for what it was. I remember getting a raise to $5.50 at Mr Sub in 1990 or so, and then I changed to a frozen yogurt shop where I was a supervisor and also got paid $5.50. I think minimum was around $5 at that time. The frozen yogurt job was ridiculously chill - they had very few customers so I mostly got paid to sit around in the back and read my book.


----------



## SpIcEz (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm 35, started off in low end IT jobs (help desk), also coordinating and deployment.

By the 2001 dotcom crash, I was doing 50k, however the startup I was working for got their financing pulled by scared VCs (they where only a few months away from profitability).

Being young, with no diploma (had studied Law) and out of a job in Montreal, while thousands and thousands of Nortel engineers where looking to, I had to wait 9 months for a few responses to my applications.

Started in a new field (Security industry, Access contrôl in this case, still computer related) at 32k and worked my way up.

Several jobs later...

I now make close to or above 100k a year (depending on commissions from projects) as a Account manager, project manager and consultant.

I got there by:

- Working hard;
- Asking for more;
- Leaving when I dont get what I deserve (I changed jobs as soon as I realised I was hitting a wall with management);
- Being creative with the way I get paid.

You see: I asked my employer to drop my salary to 40k a year from 80k (he was sooo happy).

- Asked for 15% commissions on new clients I bring in (15% of profits)
- Asked for 5% on projects I manage (of profits);
- 10$/hour more when I'm out of town and playing a more technical role;
- 10$/hour more when I'm consulting (writing bid specs, etc...)
- Some other details concerning vacation weeks, expenses, etc...

What I did here is, give myself the opportunity to earn more by bringning in business, but I didint paint myself in a corner where if Im to busy with other tasks I wont have a good year (salary wise). If I managing projects for others, I still get a cut. If Im slaving away on a solution (technical or as a consultant) I still get paid.

As in many SMB, I wear more than one hat, and made sure I get paid based on my performance and accomplishments.

I work hard, but it is rewarding.

In my case though, I love my job, I love the industry and love going in to work.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Starting out working at KFC, gas station, Starbucks and so on is a great thing when you are very young for a first job. Besides learning what it means to work it is a great motivator to move ahead in life so you are not stuck working in low paying jobs your entire life.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Worst, (and shortest lived), job I ever had was a half-day spent skinning kangaroos for pet food in South Australia.

Best, (in terms of remuneration), was the 7 years, 6 weeks & 2 days I spent in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Pennypincher (Dec 3, 2012)

dogcom said:


> Starting out working at KFC, gas station, Starbucks and so on is a great thing when you are very young for a first job. Besides learning what it means to work it is a great motivator to move ahead in life so you are not stuck working in low paying jobs your entire life.


Very true. I only lasted at KFC for 3 months. My father was actually against me working at all while I was in high school but I was rebelling. He even offered to pay me those wages to stay home and study. 

It does teach you that you don't want to be stuck with that kind of job in the long term.


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

after paper routes and caddying, my first real job was McDonald's. $2.15/hour in 1980. Started in "Lot and Lobby"
I worked there for 6 years and was making $6.45 when i quit in 1986. 
yep I tripled my wage in 6 years.

I worked about 30 hours a week while in high school and full time there for a year before college. Stayed on part time until done college. It paid all my living expenses, college books etc. My folks paid tuition so I came out of school with cash in my pocket and I even had a nice car.

Today, it takes but a handful of minutes to earn that $2.15 I once made per hour. Yet somehow I seemed to have more money then. Perception I suppose.


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

SpIcEz your salary cut move was genius!


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Skinning kangaroos.................lol..............

Worst job I ever had...........I was earning good money, but the job sucked so bad I was on the verge of quitting when I was saved by a layoff............

I was working for GM Diesel........winding armature motors for locomotive engines with fibreglass wrapped electrical straps.

I had to put them on the outside of the armature..........and then fasten them to the inside, while putting my arms into the armature among all that fibreglass.

I would go home after work...........and my wife would pull the fibreglass out of my arms with tweezers.

Itch..................oh man was it itchy. Ruined my shirts and coats.

I broke out in a rash and told her I was quitting..................but got laid off and returned to a different job........

Stayed at GM until retirement after that.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Best job I ever had (money wise) was this past summer when I was doing some environmental consulting. Basically I was paid $800 a day to fly around in helicopters drop into remote lakes and go fishing.

I was asked to stay an extra weekend and I asked my spouse if it was OK. She initially said no but then I pointed out that if I worked 4 more days then that would pay our house keeper for the next 3 years. (she only comes 3 hours every two weeks).

Lets just say that carrot worked.


----------



## Rainey (Mar 18, 2012)

Best pay: United Nations -- $100/hr (actually $60, but that was tax free). Cool work but frustrating organization.

Worst pay: journalist -- $4-5/hr (technically more like $10 but I routinely put in 35 hrs unpaid overtime). Gruelling pace, but a hell of a ride when you're 24.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Pennypincher said:


> My father was actually against me working at all while I was in high school but I was rebelling. He even offered to pay me those wages to stay home and study.
> 
> .


I am the opposite I think each kid should experience the worst job possible, hopefully it would be enough motivation to do something better for themselves.

In my case cleaning trains was even worse that loading horse manure or scaling fish, to this day remember cleaning under or between seats and finding female hygiene (previously enjoyed) products or condoms.

Hardest was roofing (by far), followed by farm jobs.

I will take boring office job any day over some of the jobs I have done in my youth or in the past.

Currently I feel that my compensation is fair.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

I worked all through junior high, high school, and university, first as a groundskeeper and general labourer (house painting, lawn mowing, splitting firewood with a sledgehammer and wedge, weeding, raking leaves, etc.); I think my pay was $3/hour. Then I washed dishes for four years at minimum wage, and then worked as a crew leader for the Youth Conservation Corps building bridges and repairing trails in wilderness areas. My first job out of university paid $9,000/year, as an education coordinator at a museum. While job hunting I worked for almost a year for a temp agency doing light industrial work at minimum wage; the worst of those jobs involved inspecting a bad batch of bolts at an Electrolux factory, spending 8 hours a day screwing bolts into nuts and throwing the ones that fit into one barrel and tossing the bad ones in another barrel -- in the end the boss decided it wasn't worth our time and he combined both barrels and shipped them back to the manufacturer.

My current compensation is more than fair, and I have requested that my salary be frozen (not even cost of living increases) for the past five years; my company bills my time to clients by the hour and I've been trying to avoid being priced out of a job. I might have to ask for a small cost of living increase this year because my income taxes will be going up.


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

^ that was very wise to come up with so tempting a carrot for your cost conscious other half!


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Homer did you find roofing that hard?(i own a roofing co)I agree it aint easy but some of the ''downsides'' of it i look @ as positives(i keep in almost athelete shape,my strength is good,i can easily drop and do 60+ push ups ect)Being outside,sounds crazy but that ''slight'' element of danger,love the sun,no politics,[email protected] 7-8 hundred a day.
Work 7mths of the year(winter's off-i sub everything out and take my points)I know its far from glamorous(little easier for me now because i run a crew and sub-out)
Being the grunt is awful(stripping and prep) but ''most'' guys coming out of high school looking for uni $ don't mind the starting rate of 16 hr.

My worst job was doing hurricaine work in the caymans(ivan 2004)Laying block and mixing concrete in the tropic sun.12-14 hr days working like a absoulte dog....felt like i was in a prison(zero labour laws in that private sector)I had to call it quits after 5 mths because it was that bad,mental and physical.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I was surprised to learn in this article that the "median wage" in Canada is only 28,000 per year.

That is the pay when the top 1% earning 283,000 or more are taken out.

Maybe not surprising the other 99% are in debt and struggling.

http://business.financialpost.com/2013/01/28/richest-1-of-canadians-earn-tenth-of-nations-income/


----------



## Pennypincher (Dec 3, 2012)

sags, that is full time workers?? (35+hrs a week)


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

donald said:


> Homer did you find roofing that hard?(i own a roofing co)I agree it aint easy but some of the ''downsides'' of it i look @ as positives(.


Donald, my hat off to all roofers, especially the once who can put a positive spin on it ;-) , that's true, I am yet to meet a fat roofer, I just talked to my neighbour who had his roof done few months back, he offered guys lunch and some were too tired to eat it ;-). Physically fit, but unfortunately many poeple who do this type of work for years (roofers, concrete, brick layers, tilers and so on) do not enjoy their retirement as much, the body just gives in with back, knees and any other joints taking the most damage.

I didn't mind stripping and prep, but those bundless can get pretty heavy quickly, I did my own roof few years back and the nightmares came back ;-) will be doing my own roof on my new house this year and am not looking forward to that ;-).

No wonder you want to retire early ;-), you can put positive spin on it only for so long.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I know what you saying homer.This is why i am using a full-time sub right now along with my own crew.

My saving grace is i don't do any ''grunt'' work,i put on my knee-pads and pay a kid to go-4.

I'm hoping in the next few yrs to be just overseeing everything(focus stricly on the sales end)


----------



## SpIcEz (Jan 8, 2013)

SkyFall said:


> SpIcEz your salary cut move was genius!


Thanks. At some point I figured, if I want to be happy and get paid fairly, I need to get creative and find the right place for me and the right contract.

Took a few tries, but in the mean time I was gaining knowledge and experience.

I finally found the right place, at the right time (enough experience to bargain from a place of confidence) to negotiate what I wanted.

Honestly, since I signed that contract, I've been happy and stress free. I get back as much as I put in and have no intention of going else where. 
Heck, my industry is pretty niche and I get offers every few months for great jobs and even though I listen (never burn bridges), I really have no intention of changing employers.


----------



## 1.5M (Apr 21, 2012)

First one should evaluate what it means to be paid fairly in relation to the costs of living and the company profits.

As I live in a Vancouver suburb, an average house is around $1M. To be able to pay that in 20 years, one would need to pay about $70k/year. Also, if one wants to become financially independent in 20 years and maintain a modest $100k/year lifestyle afterwards (savings of $2.2M), one would need to save/invest about $50k/year (at 8% rate of return after inflation). Add the $100k/year for the modest lifestyle, so one would need about $220k/year as after-tax income. This translates to a salary of $400k. Needless to say very few are paid that.
I won't talk about the distribution of a company's profits and risks between working employees/managers/non-working shareholders as is obvious how it's skewed.

The conclusion - working for others is not a smart long term plan in our economic system.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Pennypincher said:


> sags, that is full time workers?? (35+hrs a week)


They say the statistics include all sources of income from earnings, investments, pensions, and government transfers.........so I would think it includes everyone, part time or full time.

http://www.statcan.gc.ca/daily-quotidien/130128/dq130128a-eng.htm


----------



## 72camaross (Apr 26, 2010)

Spicez, I like your style. I also started out in IT on the help desk side. I currently hit that roof and am looking for other opportunities.

Worst Job - Rink attendant for the town when I was in high school. minimum wage with absolutely nothing to do and freezing in an arena. The pace was easy and the job was easy but it felt pointless to even go because I did so little.

Best Job - In terms of money it is my current one. I gross 80k for basically help desk kind of work. I also really enjoyed my job as a salesman when I was in university, the excitement of making a sale and having returning customers was something that got me hooked. I miss that.

Currently I'm making probably double of what your standard help desk job pays so I think I'm being over paid for what I do. The only down side is I have to drive 3 hours a day to do it. After 4 years of travelling and trying to own a home and do some volunteer stuff it's really getting to me.

Great thread idea!


----------



## SpIcEz (Jan 8, 2013)

72camaross

Thanks.

As you mention, you are being paid very well for what you do. But your right, 1.5 hour commute really cuts into your quality time in a day.

I'm also lucky to work 15mins away from where I live.

From what you said, I think, if you want a new challenge, chance to increase pay and change of scenery, would be to look for Applications Engineering (Apps Engineer) positions in different IT or Electronic fields.

I work in Electronic Security (Video, Access, Intrusion). There are lots of other fields to consider too.

Apps engineering (or sales engineer, sales specialist) allows you to be part of the sales team, while leveraging your technical skills.
Go to trade shows, travel around the world, increase pay by having commissions or bonuses on performance, etc...

I find pure IT, while I love it and its interesting, is saturated.

This is a just a suggestion, in case you where looking for a change.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Nemo2 said:


> Worst, (and shortest lived), job I ever had was a half-day spent skinning kangaroos for pet food in South Australia.
> 
> Best, (in terms of remuneration), was the 7 years, 6 weeks & 2 days I spent in Saudi Arabia.


The first made you a good candidate for the sub-prime loan market salesman. 

The second, who'se counting?


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

kcowan said:


> The second, who'se counting?


Which was always my follow-up line, since I counted every damn _one_ of 'em. :chuncky:


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

Not my lowest paying job, but my worst was my first job after graduating. I worked as a software developer for 36k/yr. I know most other employees there also made about the same. There was frequent overtime/weekends required, for which we did not get paid extra. Needless to say that company had a high turnover rate. As soon as I found something better I bolted.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Well, I've had any number of terrible jobs as a bartender, with shady, disinterested, abusive bar owners who lack even basic knowledge of the industry- they buy a bar to party in and that's it. But some great ones also- a couple of my jobs in the Caymans (hi Donald!) were really good, making the equivalent of about $100,000 if you added tax and benefits on top of what I earned tax-free. One job was designing and managing a nightclub in a resort- so salary, bartending tips, meals, and a free hotel room with beach view and cleaning service. 

I like one of my side gigs very much- as a voice actor. I can earn $100/hour and I've also done well as a photographer. My current regular job is GM of a restaurant and bar in Vancouver- I'm well paid but I'm also putting way too much time in at this point, in order to get operations to where they need to be, so my earnings per hour are too low. But it's my choice to do so; I stepped in to rescue a poorly-run, undermanaged mess of theft and no standards, and I knew that it would take some time to correct the ship, build the business, ramp up profitability and percentages, and that soon I'll be in line for bonus structures and a significant raise. The owner is a solid guy who has given me complete control of operations and he supports my decisions which means a great deal. Added bonus is it is essentially paid training to run my own place eventually.

My absolute worst job was phone sales- trapped in a tiny room with fifteen heavy smokers trying to sell these stupid coupon books in Edmonton 30 years ago for about $4.50/hour. Gag.


----------



## 72camaross (Apr 26, 2010)

Sherlock said:


> Not my lowest paying job, but my worst was my first job after graduating. I worked as a software developer for 36k/yr. I know most other employees there also made about the same. There was frequent overtime/weekends required, for which we did not get paid extra. Needless to say that company had a high turnover rate. As soon as I found something better I bolted.


I also had one of these...38k/yr. Meetings with other countries taking place in the middle of the night or early morning (4AM) with no extras anywhere. I asked a guy who had been there 6 years how far up he moved in pay, he was making 44k/yr...I left to my current job as soon as I found it.


*SpIcEz*, 

Thanks for the suggestion! I'm going to look into it. Maybe you could PM me a couple websites you might recommend to research in your field. I'm going to cruise google as well with those keywords. 
Also I could have moved closer and rented an apartment but I have been going on 6 month contracts for 4 years now...Didn't want to commit to a lease in a city I don't like. And I'm a slave to the pay cheque.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Indexxx, that reminds me! I forgot my worst job... must have blocked it out of my memory. LOL. I was a telemarketer for 2 weeks once, selling magazine subscriptions disguised as "hey, you won a contest!". It was awful. I didn't make a single sale the whole time, and promptly quit after 2 weeks when they were going to move me from hourly to commission.


----------



## loggedout (Dec 30, 2009)

You can never be paid enough from my perspective, but I guess it's fair and "enough" for me to live a very comfortable life with.

I'm an engineer and I know my employer bills out my work at least at a rate 3-4x what I am making, but working for a large corporation there's a quite a bit of overhead to cover. I'm not at a point where I can go out and get my own business in this industry so it's reasonably fair. I've never liked any of the engineering jobs I've had. Really the only thing I've liked about them other than the reasonable pay is the opportunity to travel. Otherwise, it's a soul sucking career to me, but it pays the bills.

I've enjoyed jobs where I've made far less than I do now. Jobs like being a referee for basketball, or working in landscape doing grunt work. But I can't do any of those and live as well as I'd like to.


----------



## somecanuck (Dec 23, 2011)

> What is the best place you ever worked for how much you made per hour or salary? And did it last? There had to be downsides too.
> 
> What about the worst? Minimum wage student jobs can be included.
> 
> Where do you rank your current job? Does your employer pay you enough or are you disgruntled.


My current is my best, and it's a few months shy of ten years here.

My worst was likely a toss-up between a grocery store (Herbie's), and McDonalds, so long ago. McDonalds was on Highway 401, which meant things like used diapers in the trash.

They can never pay me "enough", but it's a fair wage. That doesn't mean I'm not disgruntled about other things, but still. 

I don't know how people can stand long commutes (or Toronto-big cities). I live 12 km from work, but I can leave my house and be at work in 20 minutes.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Spudd said:


> Indexxx, that reminds me! I forgot my worst job... must have blocked it out of my memory. LOL. I was a telemarketer for 2 weeks once, selling magazine subscriptions disguised as "hey, you won a contest!". It was awful. I didn't make a single sale the whole time


1966, suburban Melbourne, Australia.......had gone back to OZ, stayed about 3 weeks and decided I preferred Canada....but in the interim......got a 'job' setting up appointments for "Oh, no, they're not trying to _sell_ you anything" reps to call in the evening.

Stay at home housewives who shut the door as soon as they saw a young guy they didn't know standing there.......thought "This is getting me nowhere" so 'camped it up' at the next house, lisp, limp wrist and all........still didn't make any/many appointments, but the women would stand in the doorway and probably talk for hours had I not made my exit(s).


----------



## YYC (Nov 12, 2012)

Worst job was selling insurance for Mutual of Omaha for a miserable 4 month period, in which I once made $3,000 in one day on a life insurance sale, and only $1k the entire rest of the thankfully brief period I was doing it. During this time, I developed the beginnings of a stomach ulcer due to the stress. The entire experience convinced me to go back to school doing something I liked, as clearly I was not cut out for pure commission sales.

I had a job at the local grocery store in high school making $4.35/hr, but that was far from the worst job I've ever had.

Best job is my current arrangement. I get interesting projects from a company that pays me an above average rate, and I have the flexibility to manage my own schedule and say yes or no to any given project. As far as pay, I am definitely paid fairly and above average rate. That said, my clients are happy and pay their bills every month without complaint, so I would say that I must be worth it.


----------



## Pennypincher (Dec 3, 2012)

loggedout said:


> I've enjoyed jobs where I've made far less than I do now. Jobs like being a referee for basketball, or working in landscape doing grunt work. But I can't do any of those and live as well as I'd like to.


A friend of mine quit his accounting job (he was a CGA) and earned his income on full time hockey and football refereeing. He lives cheaply and probably has paid off his mortgage already on his little condo, but it works for him!


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Worst pay? Canadian Forces Reserve.
Worst job? Dishwasher.
Best job, every one since I graduated University, and even my coops were great. Always interesting work, generally good coworkers, reasonable/typical compensation and work environment.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I've had many jobs and there were good and bad in all.

The worst was even worst than the telemarketing (which I actually recommend in terms of a life skill), it was at a telemarketing disguised as a marketing survey for some expensive soda fizzy machine. I went for two shifts, and just concluded that it was wrong. I didn't even pick up my pay check.

I've had lots of great jobs of varying pay. I have to admit I usually find something that I really enjoy in my jobs, so I am just lucky there. 

I get paid okay for what I do, 
Well compared to many other people in Canada in terms of income
Poorly compared to what I could make in private sector. So really it depends on what I reference to if I get paid well or not.

To be honest, I am at a point in my life that money is not the most important thing to me. I make enough to feed our family, and then some, time is something that is actually more valuable, so my flexibility at work is important, and I do really enjoy what I do, so I can't complain at all.


----------



## Kail (Feb 7, 2012)

Best Pay - Oilsands. I worked with an IT company that serviced the rigs. Lots of money, but a LOT of hours. Some days were 19 hours (5am to midnight) and then you'd have to be at a different location 6 hours later. I know the labor laws said you could only work 16 hours but when something goes wrong at one location and you can't leave until it is fixed, what do you do?

Lowest Pay - Besides delivering flyers when I was 10, it would have to be McDonald's. It was also one of my most fun jobs and it allowed me to travel across country 2 years in a row. I started at $6.45 and when I quit I believe I was making $11.xx.

Worst Job - Some might say any oilsands job is terrible, but I liked it. No, my worst job was after the oilsands but before my current job....installing tombstones on freshly dug graves. Let me just say that graveyards have always creeped me out, so this wasn't my ideal job. The guy who was training me loved it, though he was pretty anti-social. Anyways, I lasted a day. I called in the next day, thanked them for the opportunity and told them that they could keep my days wages (roughy $192).

Best Job - My current job. Lots of time off (more vacation that I can use in a year), good people, interesting work. The pay isn't bad either, though I have nothing to compare it to as I don't know what the going rate is in my industry for my position.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

loggedout said:


> You can never be paid enough from my perspective, but I guess it's fair and "enough" for me to live a very comfortable life with ... I've never liked any of the engineering jobs I've had. Really the only thing I've liked about them other than the reasonable pay is the opportunity to travel. Otherwise, it's a soul sucking career to me, but it pays the bills...


It's human nature to think one is always underpaid .... :rolleyes2:

Interesting ... until the management consulting company was bought out and the policies that made it traveling worthwhile were changed, my best job was as a traveling management consultant. It was work I liked doing, if there was politics or unpleasant aspects I knew I'd be moving onto another client in a few months anyway and while away, my living expenses were covered.

Then too - as long as I stayed within the project guidelines (i.e. spend no more than I would have flying home/back), I could fly anyone I wanted to to the client area. It was nice to have a friend fly down for two weeks, stay in the long term hotel (with kitchen) and visit the Washington museums for two weeks. 




MrMatt said:


> Worst pay? Canadian Forces Reserve.
> Worst job? Dishwasher ...


You must've had different job opportunities. 

My competing job while in the CFR was baking/rolling waffle cones. Hot work that required close attention to timing and paid easily a third less than CFR. Then too, the waffle cone company didn't pay me to go to Hawaii for eight weeks & pay for my meals/lodging so that other than taxes and what I chose to spend on entertainment, I could bank 100% of my pay. :biggrin:


Cheers


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

YYC said:


> Worst job was selling insurance for Mutual of Omaha for a miserable 4 month period, in which I once made $3,000 in one day on a life insurance sale, and only $1k the entire rest of the thankfully brief period I was doing it. During this time, I developed the beginnings of a stomach ulcer due to the stress. The entire experience convinced me to go back to school doing something I liked, as clearly I was not cut out for pure commission sales.


You were supposed to sell insurance to all your family and friends and then quit. This is their recruitment model. We offered them a screening process to hire only closers and they said that the closers will continue on after selling family and friends.


----------



## YYC (Nov 12, 2012)

They actually didn't push the friends and family thing too much on me. I interviewed once with Investors Group, and that's their whole model. The guy handed me a piece of paper and told me to write down 20 people I knew that I could offer a free financial review to. Ridiculous.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

kcowan said:


> You were supposed to sell insurance to all your family and friends and then quit. This is their recruitment model. We offered them a screening process to hire only closers and they said that the closers will continue on after selling family and friends.


Yeah, I did a bit of training with a large insurance company- i couldn't go through with it as I felt shady about the whole thing, and there was NO WAY IN HELL I was about to try and rop my friends and family into it. current;y my wife's finances are in the hands of a 'friend' who sell insurance and let's just say he's been far away from having her best interests in mind... i'm trying to get her to pull everything from his grasp.


----------

